
SpaceX makes breakthrough by landing rocket at sea - Evolved
http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKCN0X5228
======
manaskarekar
Current discussion :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11457263](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11457263)

------
pbreit
Thank you for not posting an article that begins "After 4 failed attempts,
Spacex finally...". Makes my blood boil.

~~~
kybernetikos
Although actually their openness about their failures has been quite
inspiring.

------
beefman
May I suggest the non-mobile link?

[http://www.reuters.com/article/us-space-spacex-
idUSKCN0X5228](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-space-spacex-idUSKCN0X5228)

------
LAMike
Congrats Elon and the rest of the SpaceX team! I think it's a good opportunity
to finally IPO this year. I'll be first in line to buy some shares

~~~
interfixus
May that never come to pass. It would all go downhill from there.

------
ringshall
This makes me very happy. Congratulations to the team behind this. I can only
imagine how many hours of work, how many checks and re-checks, how many
second-guesses, how many inspirations it took to make this happen. Very well
done. The people behind this have put another paving-stone in the path of
civilization.

------
k_lander
does landing on a sea drone make them any more competitive in terms of cost vs
having to use the regular launchpad?

~~~
DennisP
Yes, takes less fuel to land on the drone than to fly back to the launch pad.
For larger payloads, it's either land on the drone or throw away the rocket.

~~~
k_lander
awesome :)

------
empressplay
Had to happen eventually =) Seriously though, congratulations!

------
mbenjaminsmith
God, hearing that team cheer when they make another first -- gives me chills
every time.

